# A change of Shauns



## Shaun (14 May 2012)

After a wee chat with Shaun (not me) he has very graciously agreed to let me use his username to replace my aging "Admin" moniker (_no coercion or strong-arm tactics were used, honest Guv'ner!!_).

So _Admin_ (me) now has the username Shaun, and _Shaun_ (him) is now *JtB*.

Apologies for any initial confusion and a very grateful thanks from me to Shaun for being so relaxed about the whole thing and agreeing to the swap so readily. 

Cheers,
Shaun
Admin ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2012)

JtB, help us out here, who's Shaun?


----------



## HovR (14 May 2012)

That had me confused for a minute.. I read the initial sentence as "After a short conversation with myself.."


----------



## musa (14 May 2012)

Yeah had to read it twice, for a minute I thought 3rd person language was being used


----------



## theclaud (14 May 2012)

That's alright. I am now Smeggers, Smeggers is Dellzeqq, Dellzeqq is Rich P, and Rich P will henceforth be known as Grumps. Threehandlesmcginty will be Susan at weekends. I trust that clears up any confusion.


----------



## theclaud (15 May 2012)

I could get used to this fluid identity thang. It's all rather liberating. It's made me reconsider things that once seemed granitic certainties. It's like a sort of epiphany. Suddenly I see that sexuality is not a continuum, or a matter of binary oppositions, but an endlessly deferred choice. There is no Left and Right, and Rohloff hubs are a weighty affectation that should have been confined to the dustbin of history. Talking of history, I'm starting to see it as a contest of narratives, and meaning as a system of differences operating in constantly shifting contexts. The text, it would seem, is a tissue of quotations drawn from the innumerable centres of culture. And all that stuff was Mrs Thatcher's fault, after all.

Yours sincerely

Andy in Sig


----------



## guitarpete247 (15 May 2012)

Who's the new Admin though ?


----------



## srw (15 May 2012)

A change of Shaun's _what_?


----------



## Crackle (15 May 2012)

So when it says it's Shaun's birthday, who's birthday is it actually?

I'm fairly sure I've met Susan as well. Stubbly looking bloke, wearing a skirt and riding a ladies bike with a basket.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 May 2012)

all this is very entertaining in it's own small way - but, in the real world, Shaun has gone 3-D. Now, Mr. Admin, if you were to provide us with 3-D avatars, that would be something.

Although I'm not sure I've got a monitor large enough to get one's Teef in to....

http://www.shaunthesheep.com/


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2012)

I'm Shaun and so's my wife....


----------



## rich p (15 May 2012)

I'm shorn of self esteem.


----------



## Shaun (15 May 2012)

Just so long as Rich doesn't post a photo of the 'Brazilian' wax he had done before his summer hols last year!!


----------



## rich p (15 May 2012)

I wonder what JtB stands for?

Jack the Bipper?


----------



## dellzeqq (15 May 2012)

Shaun said:


> Just so long as Rich doesn't post a photo of the 'Brazilian' wax he had done before his summer hols last year!!


puhlease! Some of us are still getting over being dazzled (or should that be jazzled) by the crisp packet


----------



## MossCommuter (15 May 2012)

Crackle said:


> Stubbly looking bloke [...] riding a ladies bike with a basket.


 
Ahem


----------



## martint235 (15 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> puhlease! Some of us are still getting over being dazzled (or should that be jazzled) by the crisp packet


 I for one am still mentally scarred. There just isn't enough mind-bleach in the world and believe me I've tried!!!


----------



## postman (15 May 2012)

Can anyone change? My lot once called themselves Consignia,what the hell for we never found out.It didn't deliver the post any faster.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 May 2012)

rich p said:


> I wonder what JtB stands for?
> 
> Jack the Bipper?


 
John the Baptist? And you know what happened to him...


----------



## JtB (18 May 2012)

Should have done my research when I joined and realised I shared the same name as the boss (it was always going to result in confusion ). Anyway John (the Baptist) was my confirmation name and I know he lost his head, but hopefully history won't repeat itself.
JtB.


----------



## Peteaud (18 May 2012)

This is all very well,

but who the f##k is alice.


----------



## JtB (18 May 2012)

Don't ask me, I'm having trouble remembering who I am at the moment.


----------



## theclaud (18 May 2012)

1854522 said:


> The downside is occasionally liking Oat-so-simple


 
And feeling compelled to write panegyrics about DZ. I just can't help myself.


----------



## gary in derby (22 May 2012)

think ive just lost the will to live. time to get on my bike, me thinks


----------



## Scoosh (30 May 2012)

gary in derby said:


> think ive just lost the will to live. time to get on my bike, me thinks


_*NO*_ gary in derby -  don't do it ! 

There are too many fatalities from cycling already !  Please don't add an 'assisted' one to the list 

Leave the bike in the shed. 

Sit down, relax  .....

Stay on CC ! 

We'll support you ! 



Am I in time ? Is he still with us ??


----------



## dellzeqq (30 May 2012)

theclaud said:


> And feeling compelled to write panegyrics about DZ. I just can't help myself.


are panegyrics good?


----------



## Dan B (30 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> are panegyrics good?


I think they were on Top of the Pops in the 70s? Bit before my time, really


----------



## Dan B (30 May 2012)

Peteaud said:


> who the f##k is alice.


Alice?


----------



## Davidc (30 May 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> John the Baptist? And you know what happened to him...


 
Option 1) If only he'd been wearing a helmet.

Option 2) This is what happens if you wear a helmet.


----------



## theclaud (30 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> are panegyrics good?


They're even better than encomia.


----------



## cookiemonster (30 May 2012)

Peteaud said:


> This is all very well,
> 
> but who the f##k is alice.


 
I feel a song coming on


----------

